# ATI driver installation from rpm packet



## serdemo (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello friends!
I need your help. I got FreeBSD 7.1 and I am trying to install ATI driver for my video adapter Radeon Mobility HD 3470 - the builtin ATI driver doesnt work, my X system runs on VESA driver which doesnt provide hardware acceleration.
The only driver i can find is an rpm packet fglrx_6_8_0-8.28.8-1.i386.rpm
I installed linux emulation (linux_base-fc4), rpm4, edited fstab file to include linprocfs and linsysfs but when trying to execute the command 


```
# rpm -i --ignoreos --dbpath /var/lib/rpm --root /compat/linux /usr/ports/distfiles/fglrx_6_8_0-8.28.8-1.i386.rpm
```

i get this error:


```
rpmdb: /compat/linux/var/lib/rpm/__db.001: Not a directory
error: db3 error(20) from dbenv->open: Not a directory
error: cannot open Packages index using db3 - Not a directory (20)
error: cannot open Packages database in /compat/linux/var/lib/rpm
```

Can anyone help me with this please??


----------



## aragon (Sep 19, 2009)

You can not use linux drivers in FreeBSD.  FreeBSD's linux emulation is only able to give you the ability to run linux _applications_.

For ATI in FreeBSD, you will need to use x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati or x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd.  These do not support 3D yet.

There is no fglrx driver for FreeBSD.  The fglrx driver is a binary driver made by ATI for linux only.  Feel free to complain to ATI about them not releasing a FreeBSD version of their driver.


----------



## adamk (Sep 19, 2009)

If you are very daring, and really, really want 3D acceleration, 3D support is available for your GPU in the latest versions of Mesa from the freedesktop git repo.  It is still considered experimental and buggy, and requires a relatively recent version of FreeBSD to work properly (at least 8.0-BETA4, I believe, and perhaps something even newer).

At the very least, you should be able to get 2D acceleration going with either of the drivers aragon mentioned. If they don't work, we would need to see your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to tell you know.

Adam


----------

